# Car-Fi car audio (late 70's early 80's)



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Anyone heard the Car-Fi brand from the past? This was in the late 70's - early 80's and this was the brand that burst on the car stereo scene almost overnight. They were in every car stereo magazine and had highest ratings hands down... Then about 3 or 4 years later, the company seemed to vanish without a trace and never spoken about since!

A few pics of model 6100 amp
Maybe tomtomjr knows ? :worried:


----------

